

Show HN: Hacked together command-line "Spritz" - codezero
https://github.com/radiofreejohn/cfastread

======
nemasu
Really neat. But I tried it at 600 WPM, and it can't center it fast enough, it
will pop over from the left. Becomes very difficult to use at higher speeds.

~~~
codezero
I'll look into this. I didn't test it at higher than 400. I imagine this is
just some terminal oddity, but at the same time, the fact that the ridiculous
ANSI codes I use work is an oddity of its own :)

~~~
nemasu
Hmm, how about creating the whole string and then printing the whole thing
instead of in chunks? Idk.

~~~
codezero
I'll see if that helps. The problem with that is that I need to create a new
string in memory, but maybe that's faster than many printf calls. I will play
with it.

I think the jitter is more likely related to the way I'm clearing the line.

